# Stihl BG85 blower issue



## Highdesignfool (Dec 22, 2016)

This blower has worked flawlessly for years but lately the throttle trigger has a really slow return. Check out the videos. 
I'm ready to tear in to it but just wondering if anyone has seen this and can give me some direction. Thanks!


----------



## CR888 (Dec 23, 2016)

I did not watch your vids, however on the bg56/86 (I presume the bg85 is the same) it is a spring on the throttle shaft of the carb that is responsible for the trigger returning. I'd check there first and then make sure the trigger itself it free to move and not rubbing on surrounding plastic handle/housing. It is a shaped metal wire (like bent coat hanger) that connects carb and trigger. Check that its in place properly and is connected to throttle shaft properly.


----------



## alderman (Dec 24, 2016)

Spray some lube on the carb and in the hole where the trigger is. May not work but quick easy fix if it does. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Highdesignfool (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, I got it apart today. It was an easy fix. The tube with the cable running from the trigger to the carb was really gummed up with dust and grunge. I cleaned it up and shot a little silicone spray in the tube as well as on the throttle pivot. Works like new.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Dec 27, 2016)

Easy fixes are the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Highdesignfool (Dec 27, 2016)

alderman said:


> Easy fixes are the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeahbuddy


----------



## trboxman (Dec 28, 2016)

That's one of the earlier versions of that blower, the newer versions use a throttle rod instead of a cable. The carbs for the early version can be hard to find, but the rebuild kits are readily available...just food for thought as it ages...


----------



## Highdesignfool (Dec 29, 2016)

trboxman said:


> That's one of the earlier versions of that blower, the newer versions use a throttle rod instead of a cable. The carbs for the early version can be hard to find, but the rebuild kits are readily available...just food for thought as it ages...



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Highdesignfool (Dec 31, 2016)

trboxman said:


> That's one of the earlier versions of that blower, the newer versions use a throttle rod instead of a cable. The carbs for the early version can be hard to find, but the rebuild kits are readily available...just food for thought as it ages...



I'm going to go to my dealer and grab a carb if they still have one. Just to keep in the tool box. Any idea of the part number?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

